# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Poezi satirike për ujin

## ajzberg

Ne korrik ishte shume vape,e tu mblodhen kafshet prape
Nje derrkuc serbes serbes une tha lahesha cdo mengjes
Aty ke lluci bashke me rosen po ngateroj edhe dosen
Rosa kish qene sqimetare e cukiti fort me sqep
Kur te flasesh per t doptin seks rudhe gojen se ca flet
S ka faj derri foli nje keter s lahet e fshihet robi me leter
Na u tha goja .e s dim ku t shkojme per do nevoja
Thone se lumi i Buvilles eshte prone e guxilles........
Nje majmunke leshatore bente fresk me freskore 
Kruajti sqetullen kundermuese edhe hodhi nje tymuese
Elefanti fecke gjate ben lavazh dite e nate
U zgerdhi ne maje te pemes se ja kishte fut kot rrenes
Eh keshtu folen gjer e gjate te shendoshe e te thate
Lart koken te gjithe e ngriten nje pik uje nga zoti priten

22 gusht 2007

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Ne korrik ishte shume vape,e tu mblodhen kafshet prape
> Nje derrkuc serbes serbes une tha lahesha cdo mengjes
> Aty ke lluci bashke me rosen po ngateroj edhe dosen
> Rosa kish qene sqimetare e cukiti fort me sqep
> Kur te flasesh per t doptin seks rudhe gojen se ca flet
> S ka faj derri foli nje keter s lahet e fshihet robi me leter
> Na u tha goja .e s dim ku t shkojme per do nevoja
> Thone se lumi i Buvilles eshte prone e guxilles........
> Nje majmunke leshatore bente fresk me freskore 
> ...


Urime per Temen ,
Nje Pyetje , eshte teme Poezish Humoristike apo Tregimesh .

----------


## ajzberg

Eshte nje cikel i shkurter me proze e poezi si ;Gomari i nastradinit,pralle per dritat me kafshe dhe kjo e sotmja me ujin te cilat kane nje tematike te njejte si indiferenca ,dritat,uji.

----------


## Zemrushja

ajzberg, si ta ka thene D&G edhe La Fonteni do te kishte zili  :ngerdheshje: 

Urime, shum e bukur..

----------


## ajzberg

Poezi satirike me shpende ,
Ju kujtohet besoj zgjedhja ne parlament e .................

Mbledhur zogjte ne kuvend per te zgjedhur me t mirin shpend
Fitimtari ne civi duhet te kishte ca veti
Dhe ne qofte se s kishte shkolle te kendonte me ze te holle
Ajo s kishte shume rendesi mjaft te dinte ca melodi
Te kendonte qe pa gdhire per te keq e per te mire 
Te gjithe kur ta digjonin mos ta shanin ,ta lavdronin
Te ish i bukur kokoroc te kendonte vetem troc
Une tha nje qukapik s dua te jem strikt
Per mendimin tim modest te gjithe shpendet te bejne nje test
Sqepin ta ngulin ne levore asnje mize mos lejn mbas dore
Ua ta sorra bishte gjate s do tregojme trimeri
Po qe puna per te ngrene une ha dhe mbi cati
Bisht lekundesja lozonjare pak capkene e miqesore
Ngriti bishtin ciceroi ;dashurin mos lejm mbas dore 
Gushkuqin dhe harabelin diskutuan dhe trishtilin
Sa t veshtire e kishin shpendet qe te zgjidhnin n krye bandillin
Dhane e moren me cicerima hapen krahet fluturuan
Nje skifter u duk ne qiell ne fole te gjithe shkuan

25 gusht 2007

----------


## engjellorja

Ajsberg, je i madh! 
Shume e bukur!

----------


## Zemrushja

> Poezi satirike me shpende ,
> Ju kujtohet besoj zgjedhja ne parlament e .................
> 
> Mbledhur zogjte ne kuvend per te zgjedhur me t mirin shpend
> Fitimtari ne civi duhet te kishte ca veti
> Dhe ne qofte se s kishte shkolle te kendonte me ze te holle
> Ajo s kishte shume rendesi mjaft te dinte ca melodi
> Te kendonte qe pa gdhire per te keq e per te mire 
> Te gjithe kur ta digjonin mos ta shanin ,ta lavdronin
> ...


Parlamenti kishte vende, per te ulur nje risi
nuk po dinin nga tia nisnin apo ke te kishin 'hy'
u vertiten disa here po ne fund asnje s'dha shanc
me ne fund u duk nje lepur, tha un do jem komandant  :pa dhembe: 
Per cudi te gjithe heshten, asnje s'mundi dot te fliste
leprin ne podium e ngriten edhe prisnin qe t'i mblidhte
lepuri nazemadhi, duke pare budallenjte
u tha uluni ne karrige, sot do jeni deputete
te gjithe me vrap duke zene vendet, se mos ngelte kush pa ul
duke shtyre edhe bertitur, kush me prane leprit me u ul..
Duke pare lepri shkrete qe nje fjale kishte bo vend
ngriti vetllen e veshtroi t'gjith antaret n'kuvend
E c'te bente lepri shkrete qe shaka sapo kish bere
si tu thoshte s'jam i afte, e ket popull ta mekemb?..
U mat mire disa here, po s'po dinte cfare te thoshte
me ne fund reagoi, beri thirrje te pushonin
Pasi u foli per detyrat, gjitha gjerate me rradhe
me ne fund ndal tek pasqyra, pa nje luan ta kishte perballe
i tromaksur lepri shkrete, nga luani a sdi se si
i habitur cep me cep, nga pamja qe kish mbire aty
zemra leprit si e drojtur, teksa pa ate 'dragua'
iku e lemeritur, shkoi, dha shpirt ashtu e shokuar.
Te habitura kafshe e pyllit, prej reagimin e tij
thane i shkreti lepr i mjer, per ne sapo dha dhe shpirt....

----------


## niktironci

Bravo, zemra.

----------


## ajzberg

Shqiperia pa drita

Albania te thone te huajt se nga drita vjen
Shqiperi te kam une,me ketu drita s gjen
Liqene me uje shume ke patur ti plot
Lumej jane kthyer turbinat rrine kot
Erresire e madhe s gjej me kalimin
Qeveria ka pune ben planifikimin
Ne 2007en do te eksportojme
Ne 2020 do te fillojme te punojme
Deti dote kalohesh me tunel te gjate
Po fjala deputetit kishte qen ne t thate
Tani neper det do vi energjia
Vjen nga Europa vjen nga Italia
Kendojne gjeneratoret me nga gjashte ore
Popull vec VOTEN ke ti ne dore

----------


## shoku_tanku

Pak drite,
pak drite o shok,o mik,o vella..
pak drite o Prift,o Hoxhe,o Bel' e Bojaxhi..
pak drite o Grek,o Serb,Talan e Turk..
pak drite or mik,o armik,o dreq' e o shenjt"
pak drite...
****     *****  ******
Qasu edhe pak,qasu te te shoh
therrit me fort,me zor te degjoj"
ndrico fytyren'..thuaj parrullen"
me ke parti je'..fol se do qelloj!!!

Sa e ke pensionin,a paguan drita
ku e ke sahatin qe te solli keshi,
perse faturistit rruges i ngre prita?"
afrofene e shkrete,shume,nuk ta ngjeshi"

E ka bere me urdher,urdher nga drejtori
uje te zi i nxori,per te miren tone
rrogen per kte muaj,as gjysem s'e mori
dopieta me dieta,se punoi gjer vone..

Eh moj qeverri,kush te ra me qafe"
c'grup armiqesor,ty te sabotoi..
kush te kish inat,moj lule e bukur'
gryken e pellgoses,kush vajti ta shpoi?"

Pershendetje Ajzberg vellai...urime per temen...kemi vertet shume per te folur ne kete teme...nje shpirt e di se sa kemi per te folur...flisni njerez,flisni...perse ky mallkim?!...perse duhet te flasim kur duhet te heshtim dhe te heshtim kur duhet te flasim...perse keshtu?"...thyeni mallkimin njerez...mendoni per veten...boll keni menduar per partite...hiqni dore nga ky sport i demshem...tifozerine bejme mire ta shfaqim atehere kur duhet shfaqur,me date 12 shtator,ne stadium dhe jo ne sheshin Skenderbej e ate Nene Tereza...kerkoni drite njerez...drite te shihni njeri tjetrin...kerkoni uje..te pini...te shuani etjen...te laheni se u qelbet"...eshte jeta juaj njerez,askush nuk ka te drejte t'u a nxije...

----------


## ajzberg

Pershendetje Shoku Tanku mirse erdhe.Me qe jam me origjine permetare po kendoj nje avaz nga Permeti

A kan uje ato burime 
O buze cara Shqiperia ime

Tani kendojeni si t ju doje qejfi juaj .................................

----------


## mondishall

Fjala e SHIUT

Do te bie kur te dua
S'i kam frike asnje qeverie
Shume uje u avullua
Un' prap' s'dua qe te bie!

Dua te shoh qeverite
Te me bien posht' ne gjunje
Te pranojn' hipokrizite
Se me llafe s'mbushet lume!

I kam pare, mor, i kam pare
Kur leshohesha me bresher
Ata prape celsin ndal
Fluturojne vec me presher!

Mos me shani mua, njerez
Mos i ngrini syte lart
Mos prisni c'do ndodhe neser
Prape dita do jet' nat'!

Si te bie, si mos bie
Si me shume, si me pak
Duke pritur s'ju ka hije
Me qiri do jeni prap!
       *   *   *

----------


## ajzberg

SHIU
Shtrydhe sisen perendi dhe na hidh nje pike shi
Te lutemi e t pergjerohemi nga ky zheg po pervelohemi
Shiko tokat si jane bere si te prera me gershere
Dhe burimi eshte thare as per t pire e as per tu lare
Po c te kemi bere valle keshtu qe na ke hyre keq  me dru
Na hidh shiun na njom mire jemi bere si egersire
Na i hidh ate te shkrete e na laj si e di vete........................

----------


## ajzberg

Fjala e qiriut
Me dhjam jam bere nje pe kam ne vere
Sa here drita s kini ke une do te vini
Une s rutullohem por tretem pervelohem
Kimetin te ma dini mbi tv me vini...........

----------


## mondishall

Reagimi njerezor

S'ka c'na ben me qeveria
Na punon tash fantazia
S'ka korent, ka gjenerator
S'ka uje, ka koka kol!!!

Naaa, pelcit moj qeveri
S'do na lesh dhe pa qiri
Se ne prape do na shpik mendja
Do ftojm' xixellonjat brenda!!!!
            *    *    *

----------


## resina

> SHIU
> Shtrydhe sisen perendi dhe na hidh nje pike shi
> Te lutemi e t pergjerohemi nga ky zheg po pervelohemi
> Shiko tokat si jane bere si te prera me gershere
> Dhe burimi eshte thare as per t pire e as per tu lare
> Po c te kemi bere valle keshtu qe na ke hyre keq  me dru
> Na hidh shiun na njom mire jemi bere si egersire
> Na i hidh ate te shkrete e na laj si e di vete........................



Lutjet e tua zoti i degjoi
shiun e kerkuar
ty edhe ne ,na i dergoi.
Se mos filloni perseri
te luteni
mjaft re o shi.

----------


## mondishall

Le te bjere shi sa te doje
Lumi detin ta imitoje
Prape qiriri dylletretur
Shpetimtar ka per te mbetur!
        *    *    *

----------


## BEHARI

pa uje pa drit por..........!

anes vjoses anes bunes 
me nga i rreth, ne bir te hunes
edhe floket ngjyra ngjyra
dhe na hapen si bandilla!

vertet skan, drita as uje
por sja leshojn, rrugen askuj
mbase ne qaf, te gjith kan var
si per mod nga i celular!

eshte cudi kur takojn goca
hapin syt porsi bretkoca
e fillojn tuj brit met malle
ah ta hangsha at......tane!!

megjithate shi do te bjere 
por keta s`behen te tjere
persa kohe te jen dembel
s`do ken drit, por vetem terr!

me falni ndoshta dola pake nga tema!

----------


## ajzberg

Uf e buf ben njeriu na doli avaz i ri 
Tani kerkojne vapen pasi ra shi
Ne dore e kemi ,te lutemi prape
Kur te kemi ftoht,te  beje vape......................

----------


## ajzberg

Qiriu krenar mbi televizor
Pik pik pikon ne cdo dy tre or
Kercet ndonjehere se i hedhin kripe
Plakat per mesysh te placin syte
Se mos na fiket ajo cope dhjame 
Kujdes ne hale se per pake rame
Qiriun krenar mbaheni me te mire
Se po u tret ai ngelem ne eresire....................

----------

